# Making a pen like the Uniball



## Fish30114 (Dec 10, 2014)

OK first things first, I did search the library and didn't find anything relative, so here goes--my favorite writing/using pen before discovering the great world of penturning and custom pens, was/is the Uniball Vision Elite. I suppose it is a rollerball style, but I'm not sure, it has a pretty find point and writes very smooth. I just wanted to solicit feedback on what refills etc. you would look at if you were trying to duplicate the writing feel & performance of the Uniball Vision Elite?

I have seen the Schmidt rollerball refills, and I think I will order some parker style sized refills of that type, but I haven't seen anything else that I think is even headed in the right direction---all feedback/input welcome.

Thanks--Don


----------



## Edgar (Dec 10, 2014)

The Uniball is a rollerball & you can purchase Uniball refills, so that would seem to be the way to go to make a pen that writes exactly like a Uniball.

Now I don't know if a Uniball refill is exactly the same length as a standard rollerball refill, but that would be easy to confirm one way or the other.

If the Uniball is the same length as a standard rollerball refill, you should be able to use it in any rollerball kit. 

If it's longer, then just use a slightly longer tube for whatever kit you want to make.

If it's shorter you can either use a slightly shorter tube than what the kit calls for or simply insert a small plastic or wood cylinder above the refill to make up the difference.

Best regards
Edgar


----------



## KenV (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Vision-Elite-...+ball+vision+elite+refills&pebp=1418269384177

The write up does not give dimensions -- but it does not appear to be that different from the other good quality refills --   

Get the calipers out and measure -- odds are it is not too out of the normal dimensions.


----------



## wwneko (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm with you Don, the uniball is my favorite pen to write with too.  It's similar in how it writes to other rollerballs but I haven't found the others to be as smooth.  I don't think the "refill" for the uniball is going to fit any kit.  We need to find a standard rollerball refil that has similar writing properties to the uniball.


----------



## t001xa22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Don, I might suggest that if you can't find a kit that would be compatible with your uniball refill, make a pen to fit it from scratch. I am talking about using an idea like the tutorial from Don Ward (2013) in the Library re: making a one-piece body like the Slimline to house the refill. I have made several of these pens thanks to this tutorial that turned out very well and certainly very adaptable and unique. Just a thought.


----------



## Curly (Dec 11, 2014)

The Sierra Click pens of a few years back had an extension on the refill that was .504 long (measured one tonight) to make it work. Putting in a Uniball 207 without the extension fit perfectly and improved the feel of the click mechanism. I don't know if the recent Sierra Clicks have the same extension.


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I will definitely check out that tutorial where I might can make a pen to house the uniball refill.


----------



## robertkulp (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been using a Uni-ball refill in my rollerball pens for a while & they work great. The Pilot G2 also works really well.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 12, 2014)

The refill looks a lot like one of the new rollerball nibs that will use a cartridge or converter. Down and Dirty take one of their cheaper plastic body housings and cut of the open end where the refill screws in. Find a rollerball/fountain pen kit you can glue the collar into...You may have to drill out the section or sand down the insert.

Another option would be to take one of the inexpensive plastic pens, remove the clip from the cap, measure cap and body OD and drill two blanks to that OD. Clue in the pen pieces in lieu of brass tube and turn as closed end pens


----------



## woodwzrd (Dec 12, 2014)

Ditto on the G2 refill. They fit in most roller ball kits that I have ever used and I almost always replace the ink in my daily writers with a Blue G2 refill.



robertkulp said:


> I've been using a Uni-ball refill in my rollerball pens for a while & they work great. The Pilot G2 also works really well.


----------



## robertkulp (Dec 12, 2014)

Currently using this refill. Should work for any of the rollerball pens. Don't try to put one of these in a Parker refill pen, though. It won't work. Likewise, a Parker refill won't work in a rollerball pen.


----------

